# [erledigt] Grub

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

ich bin dabei, noch einem Rechner ein neues Gentoo zu spendieren. Aus den letzten eigenen Notizen weiß ich, daß es einen "neuen" grub gab. Jetzt liefert mir aber eine kurze Suche diesen grub2 nicht mehr (nur einen maskierten), dafür bekomme ich grub mit Version 0.97-r12 und einen grub-static ebenfalls für Version 0.97-r12 angeboten.

Was bedeutet das? Ist grub2 doch erstmal wieder eingemottet worden?Last edited by Christoph Schnauß on Tue Feb 12, 2013 12:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jean-Paul

Hi,

was jetzt grub-static ist, war früher grub und was jetzt grub ist, war früher grub2.

Willst du also grub haben (früher grub2) musst du grub in die keywords schreiben, weil Gentoo grub-static als Standard hat.

Ich hoffe das ist einigermaßen verständlich beschrieben.

Jean-Paul

----------

## Josef.95

Auf einem stabilen x86 und amd64 System ist der normale stabile grub immer noch sys-boot/grub:0

sprich GRUB1 (GRUB Legacy)

Schaut dazu auch nach den keywords, zb via 

```
# eshowkw grub

Keywords for sys-boot/grub:

               |                           | u   |  

               | a a             p     s   | n   |  

               | l m   h i m m   p s   p   | u s | r

               | p d a p a 6 i p c 3   a x | s l | e

               | h 6 r p 6 8 p p 6 9 s r 8 | e o | p

               | a 4 m a 4 k s c 4 0 h c 6 | d t | o

---------------+---------------------------+-----+-------

      0.92-r1  | * * * * * * * * * * * * + | # 0 | gentoo

      0.94-r1  | * + * * * * * * * * * * + | #   | gentoo

      0.96-r1  | o + o o o o o o o o o o + | #   | gentoo

      0.96-r2  | o + o o o o o o o o o o + | #   | gentoo

      0.96-r3  | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o ~ | #   | gentoo

      0.97     | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o ~ | #   | gentoo

      0.97-r2  | o + o o o o o o o o o o + | #   | gentoo

      0.97-r3  | o + o o o o o o o o o o + | #   | gentoo

      0.97-r4  | o + o o o o o o o o o o + | #   | gentoo

      0.97-r5  | o + o o o o o o o o o o + | #   | gentoo

      0.97-r6  | o + o o o o o o o o o o + | #   | gentoo

      0.97-r8  | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o ~ | #   | gentoo

      0.97-r9  | o + o o o o o o o o o o + | #   | gentoo

      0.97-r10 | o + o o o o o o o o o o + | #   | gentoo

      0.97-r11 | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o ~ | #   | gentoo

      0.97-r12 | o + o o o o o o o o o o + | o   | gentoo

   [I]0.97-r13 | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o ~ | o   | gentoo

---------------+---------------------------+-----+-------

      1.99-r2  | o o o o o o o o o o o o o | # 2 | gentoo

2.00_beta6     | o o o o o o o o o o o o o | #   | gentoo

      2.00-r1  | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o ~ | #   | gentoo

      2.00-r2  | o ~ o o o o o o o o o o ~ | o   | gentoo

      9999     | o o o o o o o o o o o o o | o   | gentoo
```

Wer GRUB2 benötigt oder testen möchte der kann ihn via ~arch keyword freischalten.

sys-boot/grub-static (static build)

ist die stabile Alternative (ist auch auch GRUB1 (GRUB Legacy) zb für amd64 no-multilib Systeme, auf denen man keine 32 Bit Libs verfügbar hat.

Schaut dazu am besten auch mal ins gute Gentoo Handbuch (in diesem Beispiel für amd64)

 *Quote:*   

> Important: If you are using a non-multilib profile, you should not emerge grub, but instead you should emerge grub-static. If you plan to use a non-multilib profile and you have disabled IA-32 emulation in your kernel, then you should use lilo.

 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> # eshowkw grub

 

Hmm ... das kannte ich jetzt auch noch nicht.

Sehr cool, danke für den Tip.  :Smile: 

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Schaut dazu auch nach den keywords, zb via 
> 
> ```
> # eshowkw grub
> 
> ...

 

Ups. Das war mir bisher komplett unbekannt, und so ganz genau weiß ich auch nicht, wie ich diese Ausgabe interpretieren soll.

Mir kams bei meiner kurzen Frage eigentlich nur darauf an, zu wissen, was jetzt der "richtige" grub für mich ist. Mit GRUB2 habe ich schonmal Schiffbruch erlitten, es gibt zwar eine kleine Hilfestellung dazu im Wiki (http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/GRUB_2, ich kam damit trotzdem nicht wirklich zurecht. Ich will also schon meinen "alten" grub wiederhaben, den kriege ich normalerweise ordentlich erzogen.

----------

## cryptosteve

Wenn Du kein grub2 haben möchest, ihn aber standardmäßig bekommen würdest, dann maskiere ihn doch einfach via /etc/portage/package.mask

Und nach dem neu bauen nicht vergessen, den alten grub wieder in den mbr zu bringen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> Wenn Du kein grub2 haben möchest, ihn aber standardmäßig bekommen würdest, [...]

 

Naja, grub2 bekommt man standardmäßig aktuell nicht so ohne eigenes zutun, denn grub2 ist ja via ~arch keyword maskiert.

@Christoph Schnauß

Wenn du beim 

```
emerge -pv grub
```

 doch grub2 bekommen würdest, dann hast du ihn wahrscheinlich selbst demaskiert.

Wenn dem so ist, dann schaue zb mal mit einem 

```
grep grub -R /etc/portage/
```

 nach deiner Konfiguration.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> grub2 bekommt man standardmäßig aktuell nicht so ohne eigenes zutun, denn grub2 ist ja via ~arch keyword maskiert

 

Jein, ich habe mir standardmäßig ~amd64 eingestellt, verzichte aber aus Faulheitsgründen trotzdem gerne auf grub2.  :Smile: 

Alles eine Frage der Sichtweise ...   :Smile: 

----------

## Josef.95

@cryptosteve

Hehe, ja ok, wenn man global ~arch freischaltet, dann bekommt man auf x86 und amd64 grub2 natürlich auch mit (damit hat man ihn ja durch eigenes zutun freigeschaltet)  :Smile: 

Aber davon ist i.d.R. "normal nicht auszugehen - sprich wer das tut sollte wissen was man gemacht hat   :Razz: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> sprich wer das tut sollte wissen was man gemacht hat  

 

eigentlich stimme ich Dir zu 100% zu, gestehe aber auch ein, dass ich mich mit meinen Settings selbst schon das eine oder andere mal in die Enge manövriert habe.  :Smile: 

----------

## gendjaral

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # eshowkw grub
> ```
> ...

 

Sehr genial! Das kannte ich auch noch nicht. Hätte mir sicher geholfen als im Herbst 2012 http://packages.gentoo.org/ ein paar Tage nicht erreichbar war. Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön!   :Smile: 

Ohne dieses Topic entfremden zu wollen, kennt jemand eine Zusammenfassung solch praktischer Tools?

Gruß,

gendjaral

----------

## Marlo

eshowkw ist ein Teil von equery und wird aufgerufen mit:

```
equery keywords  grub
```

Die Zusammenfassung solch praktischer Tools ist also equery.

mfg

Ma

----------

## Louisdor

Ahoi!

Ich bin nun durch diesen Thread auf das Thema Grub aufmerksam geworden und wollte mal schauen was ich für eine Version habe.

 *eix grub wrote:*   

> amd64x2 ~ # eix grub
> 
> * app-admin/grubconfig
> 
>      Available versions:  ~1.26 ~1.28 1.28-r1
> ...

 oder *emerge --unmerge --pretend --verbose grub wrote:*   

> amd64x2 ~ # emerge --unmerge --pretend --verbose grub
> 
>  * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use
> 
>  * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before
> ...

 oder *genlop -t grub wrote:*   

> amd64x2 ~ # genlop -t grub
> 
> !!! Error: no merge found for 'grub'
> 
> amd64x2 ~ #

 oder *eshowkw grub wrote:*   

> amd64x2 ~ # eshowkw grub
> 
> Keywords for sys-boot/grub:
> 
>                |                           | u   |  
> ...

 Da habe ich wohl aber gar kein Grub installiert? Nanu!?  :Wink: 

Ok, ist schon ne Weile her, ne ganz lange Weile und Updates habe ich auch ewig keine gemacht, weil es immer gut lief und ich da nicht wirklich was ändern wollte ...

In der /boot/grub/grub.conf steht auch keine Version drin.

Wie kriege ich jetzt raus was ich als Grub hier installiert habe?

Oder kann es wirklich sein, dass ich Grub zwar im MBR drin habe, die grub.conf ändern kann, aber Grub selber nicht mehr wirklich installiert ist?

Nee, oder?! Vielleicht hat ja jemand n Tipp dazu?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich vermute, das du dein Grub nicht mit deinem jetzigen System installiert hast.

Hattest du früher ein anderes System mit Gentoo im Dualboot und Gentoo nur im Bootloader des anderen Systems eingetragen?

----------

## Louisdor

Ich habe mein Gentoo System erstmalig irgendwann Anfang 2004 installiert.

Bin dann zwischenzeitlich mit Backups 2 x auf neue Platten umgezogen.

Im Dualboot hatte immer nur Gentoo und Win2000/Win7. Ein anderes Linux war hier auf dem Rechner nie drauf!  :Wink: 

Installiert habe ich Grub damals definitiv über Gentoo. ... 

Bei Booten habe ich jetzt übrigens gesehen, dass beim Boot Grub Screen steht, dass es die Version 0.97 ist.

Sollte ich denn jetzt vorsichtshalber mal die Version 0.97 neu installieren? Laufen tut es ja jedenfalls auch so!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Sollte ich denn jetzt vorsichtshalber mal die Version 0.97 neu installieren? Laufen tut es ja jedenfalls auch so!
> 
> 

 

Schaden kann es sicher nichts. Du kannst die Installation des Bootloaders allerdings auch nachträglich jederzeit via chroot nachholen.

----------

